# pila 9v a pilas de boton



## siner (Jun 20, 2005)

quisiera saber como sustituir la alimentacion de una minicamara de una pila de 9v a varias de boton y que problemas podria encontrar.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nacho (Jun 25, 2005)

Claro que puedes remplazar la pila de 9 voltios por otras que sumadas (en serie) den 9 voltios, el problema radica en que si las pilas son muy pequeñas su capacidad también lo es, lo que a la larga representa un rápido desgaste de la pila equivalente.


----------



## siner (Jun 25, 2005)

gracias por la aclaracion.


----------

